# when molly fry become "balloon"?



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Balloon molly fry are looking the same as "normal" molly when they are born:

(Watch my one week old molly balloon fry:
https://youtu.be/M1AYUQleC24
)

It takes about 6 weeks until they get the "balloon" shape


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Balloon fish are just fish that were born with a defect I think, so I wouldn't think that they can breed balloon as if it were a pure strain. I may be wrong on this.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Hate to disagree Bob B, put many are breeding true as producing the same genetic defect is the same as producing the same color. Both parents have the trait it is almost a slam dunk.

NOW with that said, just don't breed these guys period. This is one defect I find really crual and came about for the all mighty $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Just like the dye injected or tattooed fish should be banned in my opinion. If you want that sort of stuff please don't sell or give away fry. If people stop buying it Florida will stop producing it. I hate to be up on my soap box but here I am again.

Note: I got introuble for suggesting a way to euthanize these deformed or abused fish by using a car the minute you leave the pet store. Yep, I'll wait for the nasty gram from the moderator!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

henningc said:


> Hate to disagree Bob B, put many are breeding true as producing the same genetic defect is the same as producing the same color. Both parents have the trait it is almost a slam dunk.
> 
> NOW with that said, just don't breed these guys period. This is one defect I find really cruel and came about for the all mighty $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Just like the dye injected or tattooed fish should be banned in my opinion. If you want that sort of stuff please don't sell or give away fry. If people stop buying it Florida will stop producing it. I hate to be up on my soap box but here I am again.
> 
> Note: I got in trouble for suggesting a way to euthanize these deformed or abused fish by using a car the minute you leave the pet store. Yep, I'll wait for the nasty gram from the moderator!


No worries, I wasn't sure if I was right and you told me the right thing.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

henningc;674601
Note: I got introuble for suggesting a way to euthanize these deformed or abused fish by using a car the minute you leave the pet store. Yep said:


> I totally see your point. However it just allows them to buy more, the supply and demand thing.
> 
> My walmart does not sell fish, because the sales have been dropping as of late. The one the next town over only carries the most common of fish and those too are only being shipped once every few months.
> 
> I find the balloon mollies, googly eyed goldfish, horribly rosetailed or heavy finned bettas, and other fish as cruel. I will not promote rosetailing in my fish, and I will not promote fins so heavy they pull the boys down. It is unnatural and cruel IMO.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I completely agree that the balloon trait/deformation is cruel, and, as bev said, a lot of fish are bred for some very odd qualities. The best thing to do is NOT breed them, and to stop purchasing them .


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm glad I am not alone regarding the malformed fish. It is too bad that the public has no idea what they are buying and if it sells it breeds. I raise a lot of livebearers and my pike livebearers are thankful for the unfortunate malformed fry that pop up.


----------

